# landloard



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

currently own a 1968 landlord i got this from a friend for nothing in very poor shape and restored it for the most part and love the golfcourse look it leaves after mowing cruisin


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome jt41484:friends: You have any pictures of it and your yard.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome JT.. good to have an old simplicity owner on board..


if you have a good pic.. maybe you could enter the simplicity beautiful lawn contest... you get a free hat.. and i think its a testiment to their quality that a 36 year old tractor is still going strong...

simplicity beautiful lawn contest link


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Welcome JT*

:furious: 

Come on JT Mine runs better and the only thing yours has going for it is the seat....... 

Well I do have to say you did a great job on the wiring in mine.

Thanks Justin.

:stupid: 

Later
Bob


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*FYI*

Just so people don't think I am bashing a new member to the forum. I know JT41484. We used to work together and have done work on both of our old Simplicity tractors together.

Actually I hand stiched his seat for his 1968 Landlord. We both think it came out really nice with new padding and new covering. It almost looks new.

Have a great day all
Bob

:tractorsm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: FYI*



> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> *Just so people don't think I am bashing a new member to the forum. *


I thought your post sounded as if you guys were buddies... glad to have you both aboard..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum jt41484! :friends: :cheers: Got an pictures of you machine and that seat?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome jt41484 !!! Lets get some pictures coming!!!   


Dont have one, but always had a soft spot for the Simps. Tough as nails, but with one of the best cutting decks out there.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i now have the pics of this tractor before any work was done to it on my yahoo photos page with my username being "jt41484"


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Pics asre coming*

if u like there will be pic on my site here is the address ftp://ravine.no-ip.com/Directory/Pictures/Simplicity/default.htm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi JT that link wont open for me.. and i tried yahoo but had no idea as to where to go to put in your user name to access the photos.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

ok i forgot i moved it to another section of my site
here is the address ftp://ravine.no-ip.com/Directory/Pictures/My Equiptment/Simplicity/default.htm


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

got it Looks nice:thumbsup: 


Any info on your tractor? Year etc?

Alos if you have any of the pictures on your harddrive, you can down load right to this board.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

opps sorry you already gave the year. Nevermind me I am a little slow sometimes.


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks almost identical to the old Allis Chambers I just sold for $100.00; was a good tractor but I wanted something with power steering and hydraulic lift; a new Simplicity Prestige fit the bill nicely.

Good luck restoring it.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mw Equiptment !!!*

http://ravine.no-ip.com/Directory/Pictures/My Equiptment/My Equiptment.html


----------



## jmh21586 (Dec 11, 2009)

oops


----------

